# ViP922 - S1.12 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Dish added the long awaited Apps. But there aren't any apps I will ever use. Also added HD only option to the guide. Might use that. HAven't checked to see if Revue integration was added.


----------



## motorcycledave1000 (May 4, 2009)

olguy said:


> Dish added the long awaited Apps. But there aren't any apps I will ever use. Also added HD only option to the guide. Might use that. HAven't checked to see if Revue integration was added.


MSNBC, NBC Sports, Access Hollywood and some games (Blackjack, Texas Hold 'em, etc). Hopefully more to come. Didn't see the HD only option guide, I will be definietly using that.

Anybody aware if the other receivers have these Apps?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New version spooling from 119W tp19:

```
PID=0870h
 DownloadID: 10WC
 Upgrading FW:
 1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]''S040'-'S112'
 S112:'A011_signed.tgz''S040'-'S112'
 S112 :'firmware_3_1_71.tgz''S040'-'S112'
 S112:'S040'-'S111'
 New FW: 'S112'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[1-5]3[1-3]' & 'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-SU-Z2-3].': {ViP922}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Anyone have a Changelog?


----------

